# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  20 фактов о «лихих девяностых»

## Irina

*В 2010 году оглядываясь назад, что мы вспомним о 1990-х?*

Эффект мифологизации прошлого известен. Обычно это относится к временам позднего СССР. И колбаса была вкуснее, и девушки улыбались бескорыстно.

Понятно, кто с ностальгией вспоминает те времена.

Но выросло поколение 80-х. На дешевой водке и спирте "Рояль". Оно считает, что в 90-е, при 20 баксах за баррель было лучше, чем сейчас при 70$. Удивительное ленивое, надо сказать, получилось поколение. Инфантильное. В наступившем 2010-ом надо всего несколько минут, что бы "вспомнить все".

Вот короткий список о 90-х. Он не претендует на полноту и всеохватность, но общее представление о том времени в концентрированном виде дает. Как многое забылось за эти годы…

20 фактов о 90-х от Германа Клименко, владельца сервиса LIVEINTERNET :

1. январь 1991 - отряд спецназа и группа «Альфа» взяли штурмом телебашню в Вильнюсе. Население оказало массовое противодействие захвату. В результате операции погибло 14 человек.

2. авгуcт 1991 года – ГКЧП

3. декабрь 1991 года – распад СССР

4. январь 1992 года – указ № 65 «О свободе торговли».

5. 1992 год – ваучерная приватизация.

6. 1992 год – на рынках Москвы, Пензы в продаже трехлитровые банки с окурками

7. июль-август 1993 года – денежная реформа от Геращенко. Именно по этому поводу высказался Черномырдин: "Хотели как лучше, а получилось как всегда".

8. 4 октября 1993 года – штурм Белого дома

9. 1994 год – ставка рефинансирования ЦБ 210% годовых

10. февраль 1994 года– акции МММ поступили в свободную продажу

11. октябрь 1994 года – черный вторник. курс доллара вырос с 2833 до 3926 рублей за доллар за один день.

12. Ставки в банках под 512 годовых в 1994-1995 годах

13. январь 1996 года – террористы во главе с Салманом Радуевым вошли в дагестанский город Кизляр, захватили здание родильного дома и городскую больницу.

14. июнь 1996 года – при выходе из здания правительства России задерживаются шоу-мэн С. Лисовский и помощник А. Чубайса А. Евстафьев с коробкой из-под ксерокса, в которой находятся полмиллиона долларов наличными.

15. 1996 год – Ельцин с трудом выигрывает президентские выборы у Зюганова

16. август 1996 года – В Хасавюрте подписаны мирные соглашения федеральной власти с Чечнёй.

17. июнь 1997 года – разразился Азиатский финансовый кризис.

18. сентябрь 1997 года – была анонсирована поисковая машина Yandex.Ru.

19. август 1998 года – Правительство Российской Федерации объявляет дефолт.

20. сентябрь 1999 года – серия террористических актов — взрывы жилых домов в Буйнакске, Москве и Волгодонске, в результате которых погибло около 300 человек

И наконец, общемировые события 1990-х: появление персональных компьютеров, мобильных телефонов и Интернет. 

*А вы что еще помните о 90-х?*

----------

